# home theater install



## old man (Jul 1, 2010)

I just bought a Sony hd tv and a sony blu-ray theatre system. I have a dish network dvr connected to the tv, and the blu-ray system connected to the tv, both with hdmi cable. Nothing connecting between the dvr and blu-ray system directly. My installation seems to work, but does this sound correct? This is my first time here and thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

HDMI to everything should work great. Enjoy the new system.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard the Shack!

Yes the way your describe it is correct. Make sure that in the DVR and BluRay system that you have "bitstream" selected for the audio output if it gives you the choice.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. 
Yes, the way you are set up should work fine as Tony and Marshall have pointed out. I do have a question for you though. When you say "Blu-ray system" does that mean you have a receiver and speakers as well as the Blu-ray or just a Blu-ray player?


----------



## old man (Jul 1, 2010)

Mark this system is a Sony blu-ray home theater unit that is a dvd player and receiver built together as one unit. It comes with speakers, model BDV-E570. Thanks guys for your replies.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Kinda what I thought. You may want to connect the DVR to the BDV-E570 this way you can enjoy 5.1 surround while watching T.V.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome! And yes HDMI all the way.


----------

